# What's the right oil for a 2019 Golf R?



## c-gar (Feb 16, 2020)

I apologize if this isn't the right forum for this question. Moderators, please move as necessary. 

I have a 2019 Golf R and am puzzled with all of the oil recommendations. Aside from the different parts store and oil manufacture suggestions, it seems even the VW information is inconsistent. 
The online (and my hardcopy) vehicle manual states "Always use an approved oil that expressly complies with the Volkswagen oil quality standard that applies to your vehicle's engine."
2.0 L gasoline engines (Golf R) 
VW 502 00 SAE 5W-30 
VW 504 00 SAE 5W-40

However, a sticker under the hood in the engine bay states to use only oil the "expressly complies with" SAE 0W-30 & VW 504 00.

I'm going with the sticker for the first oil change at 5000 mi, doing it myself. I picked up some 0w-30 from a VW dealer.

Are there some Audi folks with the same engine as the 2019 Golf R that have better guidance?


----------



## groundnpound (May 5, 2011)

That's perfect 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Greasymechtech (Jul 20, 2019)

Your owners manual gives 2 choices, your underhood sticker gives another.... That means you can use any of the three.


----------



## Ichabod0525 (Feb 11, 2018)

*THIS* thread from the Golf VII R group may have some info for you.


----------



## c-gar (Feb 16, 2020)

i agree. this is the place to start from for a 2019 golf R, DLRA TSI 2.0T. BIG thanks for pointing me in that direction. 

my thought process is that if my required service interval oil changes are done by a dealer and/or comply with the most stringent VW requirements then i have justification to argue about any repairs for the entire warranty period (6 yr or 72kmi). That is, if the engine sticker states the oil must expressly comply with SAE 0W-30 & VW 504 00 then i'm going to use it as long as i'm in the warranty term. taking that into consideration, my personal preference is to minimize oil brand changes but that is another topic. 
for now i'm going to:
1. hope for the best and enjoy the heck out of my mid-life crisis car!
2. comply with the darn under hood sticker, i.e. 0W-30 and VW 504 00 spec oil.
3. do oil changes every 5000 mi -- 10k miles at the dealership and 5k miles on my own (with receipts).
4. stick with dealer changes on the 10k miles or dealer purchased oil on the 5k miles to leave a paper trail.
5. going full OCD here .... not knowing when the factory fill changed from Castrol to brand X VW504 oil, i'm going to stay with Castrol 0W-30 VW504 until i cant find it.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Americans have a real woody over SAE numbers. Use a the VW spec VW 504 00. The weight of the oil depends on the outside temps that the engine will run in. You certainly would not want a 10W60 oil at the North Pole and 0W20 in Death Valley. 

The SAE weights you are mentioning are not worth even discussing about. Use VW 504 00 spec oil, an OEM oil filter, and change it per VW requirements [keep the receipts if you DIY!!!!]. You will NEVER have a warranty issue if something comes up.


----------



## steveg241 (Oct 9, 2018)

VW 504 can only be 5w-30 or 0w-30. 502 is more complex as it allows many different viscosities. Plus the w40 502's are in the 13-14 range while the 504's are in the 11-12 range, so they are pretty close in viscosity anyway.


----------



## Jack Watts (Jul 19, 2015)

c-gar said:


> I apologize if this isn't the right forum for this question. Moderators, please move as necessary.
> 
> I have a 2019 Golf R and am puzzled with all of the oil recommendations. Aside from the different parts store and oil manufacture suggestions, it seems even the VW information is inconsistent.
> The online (and my hardcopy) vehicle manual states "Always use an approved oil that expressly complies with the Volkswagen oil quality standard that applies to your vehicle's engine."
> ...


There is no such thing as "504 5W40", so that's really weird...and obviously a misprint. All 504/507 oils are either 0W30 or 5W30. The R calls for 504 0W30. The sticker is correct. 

You can use VW's own oil, which is made by Mobil and is actually a pretty good deal. G-E55-540-1Q-DSP is the part number, and it can found at dealers for under $7.00 a qt. Mobil1 0W30 ESP is another option, and appears similar (identical?) to the VW-branded oil. Pennzoil Euro LX 0W30 and Motul Specific 0W30 504 and Ravenol 0W30 VSW all carry the formal builder approvals. Since you're under (a long) warranty, I think it makes sense to use the specified oil.


----------



## Greasymechtech (Jul 20, 2019)

https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2019/MC-10161673-0001.pdf


----------



## c-gar (Feb 16, 2020)

very helpful. thanks

hmm... can't quote yet with less than 5 posts. maybe next time.


----------



## c-gar (Feb 16, 2020)

Greasymechtech said:


> https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2019/MC-10161673-0001.pdf


5 posts...


----------



## Navy (Mar 24, 2020)

As per the owners manual you can use 5w-30 or 5w-40 but the oil must meet the required Volkswagen Spec of "VW 502 00". All of our MK7 Golf R maintenance kits include oil that meets or exceeds this spec.


----------



## c-gar (Feb 16, 2020)

UPDATE:
Per the plan to have a VW dealer do the 1yr/10k mile maintenance intervals I took my 2019 Golf R in to one of my local VW dealers for an oil change approximately one year after purchase. They offer walk-in oil changes so I drove up Friday morning and walked the lot looking at new offerings as I waited. When I saw the car was back outside I went in to check out. After I paid, but before I left the lot, I looked at the writeup on the receipt and saw it was refilled with 
G-E60-020-1Q-DSP (0W20). Back to the service desk I went and asked about it. Turns out they did say it was the improper oil after the shop foreman came out to look at the engine sticker. They took it back in and I assume changed it to the proper specification and weight. ... walked the lot again, this time looking for different make and model assembly locations and parts sources ... When it was ready for pickup, there was a Castrol window sticker on it printed with "0W30" and the date/mileage of the next service. I asked if they wanted to print me a new receipt and they declined, saying they billed it directly to their shop. 
*Should I be worried?* I'm thinking no. I plan on changing the oil again myself when I take the winter tires off in March or April. It's cold and I'll be driving less than 3000 miles over that time. 
*Should I take it back to a dealer next December (or at the next 10k miles) just for the ease of maintaining warranty in case anything goes wrong? *It's interesting that now I have a receipt stating the dealer changed out my oil with the incorrect specification and weight. To me it means that the dealer would be found responsible for any lubrication related issues during the warranty period -- if VW decides to dig into the details deeper than oil change, ✅.


----------



## Willy Pickton (Jun 1, 2021)

c-gar said:


> UPDATE:
> Per the plan to have a VW dealer do the 1yr/10k mile maintenance intervals I took my 2019 Golf R in to one of my local VW dealers for an oil change approximately one year after purchase. They offer walk-in oil changes so I drove up Friday morning and walked the lot looking at new offerings as I waited. When I saw the car was back outside I went in to check out. After I paid, but before I left the lot, I looked at the writeup on the receipt and saw it was refilled with
> G-E60-020-1Q-DSP (0W20). Back to the service desk I went and asked about it. Turns out they did say it was the improper oil after the shop foreman came out to look at the engine sticker. They took it back in and I assume changed it to the proper specification and weight. ... walked the lot again, this time looking for different make and model assembly locations and parts sources ... When it was ready for pickup, there was a Castrol window sticker on it printed with "0W30" and the date/mileage of the next service. I asked if they wanted to print me a new receipt and they declined, saying they billed it directly to their shop.
> *Should I be worried?* I'm thinking no. I plan on changing the oil again myself when I take the winter tires off in March or April. It's cold and I'll be driving less than 3000 miles over that time.
> *Should I take it back to a dealer next December (or at the next 10k miles) just for the ease of maintaining warranty in case anything goes wrong? *It's interesting that now I have a receipt stating the dealer changed out my oil with the incorrect specification and weight. To me it means that the dealer would be found responsible for any lubrication related issues during the warranty period -- if VW decides to dig into the details deeper than oil change, ✅.


This is a late response but I just saw your post and it's exactly what happened to me when I took my 2018 GSW 1.8 TSI 4Mo in for the 20k mi service. They filled it with 508 00 0W-20. I didn't catch it until much later and I changed the oil myself at 27k mi with Mobil 1 502 00 VW approved 0W-40 oil. I brought this up to VW USA customer service and they agreed with me it was the incorrect oil. I have their e-mail on this and will take it back to the dealer at the 30k service (I've a prepaid service plan to 30k mi) to make sure theu use the proper oil.


----------



## gizzyPm2 (Jan 23, 2018)

I seem to have this part number which is different than the above post .

Not sure if its Mobil ..


----------



## Willy Pickton (Jun 1, 2021)

gizzyPm2 said:


> I seem to have this part number which is different than the above post .
> 
> Not sure if its Mobil ..
> 
> ...





gizzyPm2 said:


> I seem to have this part number which is different than the above post .
> 
> Not sure if its Mobil ..
> 
> ...


504.00/507.00 is a newer specification to 502.00/505.00 but still approved for the 2018 1.8 GSW and fully backwards compatible. The problem is if they put 508.00 0W-20 in al older car, like it happened to me.


----------



## gizzyPm2 (Jan 23, 2018)

Just wondering by the part number if this may be Castrol or Mobil 1?


----------



## Willy Pickton (Jun 1, 2021)

My guess is Mobil 1


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I'm real certain VW and Castrol work together. I know BMW and Castrol and good buddies and Mercedes and Mobil 1 are darn near married.


----------



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)

Mobil 1 has been OEM oil for VW in North America since 2020.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I guess I should look under the hood more often. I swear I've seen Castrol. But then again, most of the newer VW's are still being serviced at the dealerships. I'll keep my eye open on that.


----------

